# Worldmark points info-tied to underlying week?



## JimS (Oct 8, 2011)

Are Worldmark points attached to a particular underlying week and resort like Bluegreen for example? I understand the point nature of the club but wonder if there is a  "home resort"?


----------



## GregT (Oct 8, 2011)

JimS said:


> Are Worldmark points attached to a particular underlying week and resort like Bluegreen for example? I understand the point nature of the club but wonder if there is a  "home resort"?



Jim,

No there is no underlying deed/week/resort in Worldmark, like there is in most systems.  You just buy credits that can be utilized at any resort, and pay a blended MF that maintains all resorts in the system.

It's a great product and system.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 8, 2011)

You are probably being confused by the eBay policy if requiring a physical address to avoid having the listings canceled

FleaBay won't make an exception for Worldmark so the resellers comply by picking one of the 55 resorts as the "address/location"


----------



## JimS (Oct 8, 2011)

*Thx*

Now I understand!


----------

